# Damasko DA36 ETA movement



## bsavitz (Sep 11, 2011)

I just picked up a new Damasko DA36. One of the main reasons I bought it is that I apparently have a nickel allergy and tend to sometimes get a rash on my wrist from my other stainless steel watches and the nickel-free steel used by Damasko should solve that problem. But even without that fact, I like the engineering and materials that go into the Damasko cases and probably would have bought one eventually anyway.
I don't know much about the ETA 2836-2 other than it is a very common movement that has a proven track record. I would have preferred the 2892-A2 but the 2824/2836 are good quality movements as well. I know there has been a some discussion about which grade is used by Damasko (Elabore, Top, Chronometer). It seems that all three have been used at one time or another. I think they basically take what they can get from ETA. I've emailed Damasko to ask if they know which grade is in my particular watch. It probably doesn't matter in practical terms but I would like to know.
Also, can anyone tell me how many turns of the crown it takes to fully wind the watch if it has wound down completely?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, the 2892-A2 hasn't a day wheel. The 2892-A2 isn't an alternative for day date indication though.


----------



## bsavitz (Sep 11, 2011)

Since I don't care about the day feature and didn't buy the DA36 because of it, the 2892 would be an alternative for me.
No idea on how many turns to fully wind the watch?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

bsavitz said:


> ...No idea on how many turns to fully wind.....


Well, I do not care and I do not need to know. Before putting my automatics on the wrist I give them about 10 to 15 turns. The rest is done by wearing the watches. When winding up hw movements you will feel some resistance and you should stop winding when feeling it. All automatic movements have a clutch to prevent overwinding, you will not feel any resistance at all. That's why it is difficult to say when the wind up is completed. Maybe 40, maybe 50 turns, I don't know.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

bsavitz said:


> I just picked up a new Damasko DA36. One of the main reasons I bought it is that I apparently have a nickel allergy and tend to sometimes get a rash on my wrist from my other stainless steel watches and the nickel-free steel used by Damasko should solve that problem. But even without that fact, I like the engineering and materials that go into the Damasko cases and probably would have bought one eventually anyway.
> I don't know much about the ETA 2836-2 other than it is a very common movement that has a proven track record. I would have preferred the 2892-A2 but the 2824/2836 are good quality movements as well. I know there has been a some discussion about which grade is used by Damasko (Elabore, Top, Chronometer). It seems that all three have been used at one time or another. I think they basically take what they can get from ETA. I've emailed Damasko to ask if they know which grade is in my particular watch. It probably doesn't matter in practical terms but I would like to know.
> Also, can anyone tell me how many turns of the crown it takes to fully wind the watch if it has wound down completely?


Hello,

The ETA 2892 is a "top shelf" movement; accurate, and more importantly, very stable at its average daily rate, much more so than the 2824 (I don't know the reason why). It is also more expensive than the 2824, that's why most of the watch companies who used to use 2892s as a matter of course have gone to the ETA 2824 or the SW 200. I think the only company that still use it regularly, and not charge you in the high four figures, is Hamilton; go figure.

Anyway, VERY few watch companies, of any size, install "Top" grade 2824s. There are a few exceptions of course, but you can be pretty sure that unless your 2824 equipped watch is a "Certified Chronometer", it will contain the "Elabore" version, at most. But that doesn't mean it still can't be accurate.

heb


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

heb said:


> Hello,
> 
> The ETA 2892 is a "top shelf" movement; accurate, and more importantly, very stable at its average daily rate, much more so than the 2824 (I don't know the reason why). It is also more expensive than the 2824, that's why most of the watch companies who used to use 2892s as a matter of course have gone to the ETA 2824 or the SW 200. I think the only company that still use it regularly, and not charge you in the high four figures, is Hamilton; go figure.
> 
> ...


Not much to add but it should be mentioned that the DA 36 is fitted with an ETA 2836.


----------



## audygolightly (Aug 7, 2011)

Irrelevant to the topic, but I'm thinking that the grade of ETA 2836-2 used by Damasko (Elabore?, Top?) becomes more and more an urban legend.


----------



## bsavitz (Sep 11, 2011)

Last week I emailed Damasko and asked about which grade of the 2836-2 was used in my watch. I included the serial number.
Today I just received a reply which was:

_*thanks for your email and your interest in our products.
*_
_*We use a standard movement at ETA 2836-2.*_
_*But we change the rotor and use one of our rotors.*_

_*Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best regards*_
_*Damasko Nadja*_
_*Damasko Uhrenmanufaktur*_
_*Unterheising 17c*_
_*93092 Barbing*_

_*Tel: 09401/80481*_

_*Fax: 09401/80482*_

So, it would appear that they are using the standard grade movement in their watches now.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

I removed the case back from my DA37 and lifted off the magnetic shield.
This is what I see.










See the "Adjusted 5 Positions" engraved on the movement? Only Top and
Chronometre grades are adjusted to 5 positions at the ETA factory. All
Chronometre grade movements have serial numbers. I do not see a serial
number on this movement. So, this movement is ETA "Top" grade and not
"Standard", "Elabore", or "Chronometre" grade.

See what I did there? To find the movement grade in my watch there was
no guessing. I took off the case back and looked.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## bsavitz (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree that removing the case back is the only way to know for sure. Eventually I may do that.
How old is your watch? What is the serial number? Older watches apparently did use the higher grade movements.


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

Rationaltime,

Do you have a low number watch? It's my understanding from what I've read on this forum that more recently produced watches have the standard movement and the earlier watches have the top grade movement.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello bsavitz,

Good job.

And congratulations to Damasko for being responsive and for its direct and honest answer.

heb



bsavitz said:


> Last week I emailed Damasko and asked about which grade of the 2836-2 was used in my watch. I included the serial number.
> Today I just received a reply which was:
> 
> _*thanks for your email and your interest in our products.
> ...


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

My DA37 does have a low serial number. I don't have access
to recently shipped Damasko watches.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Fingolfin (Nov 20, 2009)

Cursor said:


> Rationaltime,
> 
> Do you have a low number watch? It's my understanding from what I've read on this forum that more recently produced watches have the standard movement and the earlier watches have the top grade movement.


Yes my DA36 from a couple of years ago has a gold(top grade I believe) movement.


----------



## Abhiram (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi everyone
This is my first post after drooling over the site for months now.This is my perfect watch and i'm yet to see one negative about this watch other than the bracelet.I wonder how the watch still maintains COSC specifications with just a Standard grade(not that it's impossible:think.Also since the shock protection of a standard grade isn't that great does it reduce its "toolness" 
Thanks and regards
Abhiram


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Fingolfin said:


> Yes my DA36 from a couple of years ago has a gold(top grade I believe) movement.


Per Damasko's website, they all have gold plated movements. DA36 - Technical Specifications


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Abhiram said:


> I wonder how the watch still maintains COSC specifications


Does it?


----------



## bsavitz (Sep 11, 2011)

Good questions. As I understand it, the standard grade movement does have different shock protection than the higher grades, uses some lesser quality parts and is not assembled with quite the same care. That would make you wonder how they manage to be as good as they are. However, I think Damasko only recently started using the standard grade movements so the good track record that they've established for accuracy may not completely apply. I readily admit I could be wrong though.


----------



## bsavitz (Sep 11, 2011)

Lencoth said:


> Does it?


From everything I've seen posted on the internet, most people's Damasko's are keeping time within COSC specifications. I've had mine for less than 2 weeks. It started out at about +6.5 seconds per 24 hours and it is now at about +3.5


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

bsavitz said:


> From everything I've seen posted on the internet, most people's Damasko's are keeping time within COSC specifications. I've had mine for less than 2 weeks. It started out at about +6.5 seconds per 24 hours and it is now at about +3.5


All of my watches are within 6 seconds a day when I wear them, but that is no guarantee any would pass the COSC test (other than the Rolex). They simply haven't been tested. A COSC movement has passed a battery of tests and has a unique serial number on the movement. The tests themselves are probably harder on the accuracy than just wearing the watch.


----------



## Abhiram (Sep 21, 2011)

Why would you still need a watch to pass the COSC test if you enjoy them with such low tolerance?:think:
Anyway with the release of sinn 556A and 856A (both with top grade movements) it's tough to make a decisiono|


----------



## bsavitz (Sep 11, 2011)

Will_f said:


> All of my watches are within 6 seconds a day when I wear them, but that is no guarantee any would pass the COSC test (other than the Rolex). They simply haven't been tested. A COSC movement has passed a battery of tests and has a unique serial number on the movement. The tests themselves are probably harder on the accuracy than just wearing the watch.


I'm not convinced that passing the tests is necessarily harder on a watch than actually wearing it. Most modern mechanical movements are probably capable of being adjusted to pass the COSC tests. But the bottom line is if a watch is not losing or gaining more than COSC specifications allow, it is, for all practical purposes performing within COSC specifications whether it's been tested and certified or not. Plus, I had a Rolex Submariner that I bought new and it never performed within COSC specs while I owned it. Go figure.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like you got lucky with that one, how accurate is it running?



rationaltime said:


> I removed the case back from my DA37 and lifted off the magnetic shield.
> This is what I see.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keegan (Dec 2, 2008)

I got my DA36 in December of 2008, #207. I checked the movement with the instructions rationaltime gave, and if what he says is correct, it is a standa, not top grade. No serial number and no "adjusted to 5 positions" engraving. (No wonder it has been -10 to -30 second per day for it's whole life.)



bsavitz said:


> I agree that removing the case back is the only way to know for sure. Eventually I may do that.
> How old is your watch? What is the serial number? Older watches apparently did use the higher grade movements.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

At least in those times Damasko was having difficulty getting any movements.
Can you tell you don't have Elabore grade?

If your watch is keeping consistent time the rate might be adjusted pretty
easily to be close to real time. I would let a watchmaker with a timing
machine do that.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## keegan (Dec 2, 2008)

Not sure how to tell whether or not it is Elabore grade. Any tips?

Yeah, I'm planning to send it to Watchmann to see what they can do in terms of getting it back within spec. It is pretty consistent in its slowness.



rationaltime said:


> At least in those times Damasko was having difficulty getting any movements.
> Can you tell you don't have Elabore grade?
> 
> If your watch is keeping consistent time the rate might be adjusted pretty
> ...


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

keegan said:


> (No wonder it has been -10 to -30 second per day for it's whole life.)


-30 seconds per day for its entire life? Interesting to know. I could see a watch in need of servicing running -30, but right out of the box can be a tough pill to swallow!


----------



## keegan (Dec 2, 2008)

Started at -9, drifted to -30, had it regulated, drifted to -30 again, about to have it serviced for a second time in 3 years. We'll see how it does after that.


----------



## Cursor (Jun 22, 2008)

Interesting, Keegan. I have #186 and have it has a very similar issue with being slower than I'd like. Started a couple of seconds slow, within about a month was at -9 and now is at -30 or -40. Have never had it regulated, but maybe I should. Have never had the caseback off, but have been tempted to take it in just to see which grade movement I have.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Would you guys say these specs are normal / acceptable for a Standard ETA movement such as this? I have never had anywhere near -30 with any of my other watches. Just curious.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

For example, ETA in my Steinhart has never been anymore than about + 5 seconds per day, and I have had the watch for two years.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Would you guys say these specs are normal / acceptable for a Standard ETA movement such as this? I have never had anywhere near -30 with any of my other watches. Just curious.


I'd say it's not normal. While standard grade ETAs aren't famous for their accuracy, -30 is too much. I'm no expert, but it sounds to me like there's too much play between the regulator pins and as the movement ages, the amplitude of the balance is dropping, causing an effective increase in the length of the hairspring and a slowing of the frequency.

It's fixable, but it might be worth it to see what it would cost to replace the movement with a top grade one instead.


----------



## keegan (Dec 2, 2008)

Cursor said:


> Interesting, Keegan. I have #186 and have it has a very similar issue with being slower than I'd like. Started a couple of seconds slow, within about a month was at -9 and now is at -30 or -40. Have never had it regulated, but maybe I should. Have never had the caseback off, but have been tempted to take it in just to see which grade movement I have.


Yup, that sounds just like what mine did. Perhaps ours are from the same batch of movements. Started at -9, slipped to -25 within months. So I sent it in under warranty to watchmann for service, came back -10, has since slipped again. (where did you purchase yours? I got mine from Gnomon Watches in Singapore. I wonder if they send lower grade movements to Asia? That's why they are cheaper from there? Probably not, but who knows...)

I'd be interested if you open it up to see what it looks like (very simple process, if you are intimidated and want instructions PM me). Here is what mine looks like:









From rationaltime's description, it is not Top or COSC grade, so is either Standard or Elabore. I dug this information up from another thread:

Standard
- adjusted in 2 positions: CH and 6H
- average daily rate: +/- 12 seconds
- maximum positional variation: 30 seconds
- isochronism between 0 and 24 hours: +/- 20 seconds

Elaboré
- adjusted in 3 positions: CH, 6H, 9H
- average daily rate: +/- 7 seconds
- maximum positional variation: 20 seconds
- isochronism between 0 and 24 hours: +/- 15 seconds

Top
- adjusted in 5 positions: CH, FH, 6H, 9H, 3H
- average daily rate: +/- 4 seconds
- maximum positional variation: 15 seconds
- isochronism between 0 and 24 hours: +/- 10 seconds

Chronometre
- adjusted and timed per COSC specification which is not much different from Top Grade

Does anyone know what grade Damasko is using now? From reports of most Damasko owners, their watches keep excellent time. Maybe we were just unlucky in *our* timing (pun intended). I wonder what it would cost for a totally new movement. Probably not worth it.

Well, the best we can do now is send it to have it checked out. Watchmann will do a total cleaning and regulation for about $125. Thats about 1/3 the price of local watchmakers I've been getting quotes from here in Los Angeles. I'm gonna send it in as soon as I can convince myself to part with it for a couple weeks.

cheers,
keegan



Cursor said:


> Interesting, Keegan. I have #186 and have it has a very similar issue with being slower than I'd like. Started a couple of seconds slow, within about a month was at -9 and now is at -30 or -40. Have never had it regulated, but maybe I should. Have never had the caseback off, but have been tempted to take it in just to see which grade movement I have.


----------



## keegan (Dec 2, 2008)

Just wanted to post an update. I sent my DA36 to Greg at Watchmann.com for regulation and possible cleaning. He said it didn't need cleaning, and while I was not able to get it any better than -25 sec/day by playing with the regulation screw, he adjusted the actual regulator arm.

And he must have put some special magic into it, because since receiving and setting the watch three days ago, it is EXACTLY accurate. Amazing. Even better than the -7 sec/day it was when I received it from the factory back in late 2008. Obviously I'll have to see how it holds up over the next few weeks and see if it stays this good, but I wanted to share the news and give hope to others whose watches may need regulation.

And since it is a standard movement, any good local watchmaker should be able to replicate these results.

Ok, back to saving for the upcoming DC86...


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info Keegan! I noticed others have shared their timing results in this thread, so I will share mine: I've had my DA36 for 11 days. It is approximately +10/day.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

keegan said:


> Just wanted to post an update. I sent my DA36 to Greg at Watchmann.com for regulation and possible cleaning. He said it didn't need cleaning, and while I was not able to get it any better than -25 sec/day by playing with the regulation screw, he adjusted the actual regulator arm.
> 
> And he must have put some special magic into it, because since receiving and setting the watch three days ago, it is EXACTLY accurate. Amazing. Even better than the -7 sec/day it was when I received it from the factory back in late 2008. Obviously I'll have to see how it holds up over the next few weeks and see if it stays this good, but I wanted to share the news and give hope to others whose watches may need regulation.
> 
> ...


That is a good result. Buzz says, "I'll celebrate that".









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## keegan (Dec 2, 2008)

Stalker!

But yeah, he approves. 



rationaltime said:


> That is a good result. Buzz says, "I'll celebrate that".
> 
> View attachment 722749
> 
> ...


----------



## avalvo (Feb 26, 2011)

I have had this watch for about a year and I love it. Its one of my favorites. I generally, give it about 10 turns on a wind, and then put it on the wrist. Also, I love the soft strap. Its very comfortable in hot weather.



bsavitz said:


> I just picked up a new Damasko DA36. One of the main reasons I bought it is that I apparently have a nickel allergy and tend to sometimes get a rash on my wrist from my other stainless steel watches and the nickel-free steel used by Damasko should solve that problem. But even without that fact, I like the engineering and materials that go into the Damasko cases and probably would have bought one eventually anyway.
> I don't know much about the ETA 2836-2 other than it is a very common movement that has a proven track record. I would have preferred the 2892-A2 but the 2824/2836 are good quality movements as well. I know there has been a some discussion about which grade is used by Damasko (Elabore, Top, Chronometer). It seems that all three have been used at one time or another. I think they basically take what they can get from ETA. I've emailed Damasko to ask if they know which grade is in my particular watch. It probably doesn't matter in practical terms but I would like to know.
> Also, can anyone tell me how many turns of the crown it takes to fully wind the watch if it has wound down completely?


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Now you have me wondering what the grade of my Tutima Grand Classic is after I read this post. I was just checking the back out to see if I could see anything. I know its the same movement in the DA 36. Does anyone know? Thanks


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

keegan said:


> Just wanted to post an update. I sent my DA36 to Greg at Watchmann.com for regulation and possible cleaning. He said it didn't need cleaning, and while I was not able to get it any better than -25 sec/day by playing with the regulation screw, he adjusted the actual regulator arm.
> 
> And he must have put some special magic into it, because since receiving and setting the watch three days ago, it is EXACTLY accurate. Amazing. Even better than the -7 sec/day it was when I received it from the factory back in late 2008. Obviously I'll have to see how it holds up over the next few weeks and see if it stays this good, but I wanted to share the news and give hope to others whose watches may need regulation.
> 
> And since it is a standard movement, any good local watchmaker should be able to replicate these results.


Keegan, that's great to hear. How is it holding up? Has it begun to drift again or has it stabilized with reasonable accuracy?


----------



## keegan (Dec 2, 2008)

Seems pretty stable at -1.5 sec/day!



xevious said:


> Keegan, that's great to hear. How is it holding up? Has it begun to drift again or has it stabilized with reasonable accuracy?


----------



## VoiceOfSticks (Jan 21, 2010)

I have #188 and it's been incredibly accurate for the 1.5 years that it has been in my possession, always less than a few seconds off a day. Don't know how I got so lucky, but I'll take it. Hasn't been serviced yet either, I'm waiting until next year.


----------



## amr ashraf (Jan 9, 2009)

keegan said:


> Not sure how to tell whether or not it is Elabore grade. Any tips?
> 
> Yeah, I'm planning to send it to Watchmann to see what they can do in terms of getting it back within spec. It is pretty consistent in its slowness.


mine is #224 and is also losing much time( -20 to -30 )per day although i have just regulated it one year ago at Damasko in germany!!


----------



## kentlinardi (Dec 25, 2013)

Sorry for bringing up a really old thread, after reading on however I'm curious if there are people who can open a Damasko case back, as Nadja said I would need a special tool to open it.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks like the standard screw down case back. I have a case back tool that I bought in a kit. It wasn't very expensive at all either.


----------



## kentlinardi (Dec 25, 2013)

kamonjj said:


> Looks like the standard screw down case back. I have a case back tool that I bought in a kit. It wasn't very expensive at all either.


In a rating 1-10 how would you rate taking off a caseback's difficulty level?


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I've taken case backs off of a lot of watches, so like a 2 with the proper tool. However, I'm very mechanically inclined and work on most things myself. If you don't feel confident, don't.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

kentlinardi said:


> In a rating 1-10 how would you rate taking off a caseback's difficulty level?


I would not ask this way. If it is your first try it is different to doing it on a regular basis. I am using my Bergeon case opener. Never had the need to do it on my Damasko.


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

10- if its tight and not in a vise.


----------



## kentlinardi (Dec 25, 2013)

hmm, sounds like its not going to be easy opening the case back.

The reason I asked regarding this is because my DA 44 currently has an unusual discoloring mark on the case back, and I propose to Nadja to send me the case back instead of sending the whole watch back due to some shipping problems on my end.

What do you guys think is an appropriate solution?


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I think that's a good solution if they are willing to do it for you.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm glad this thread was bumped. I don't want to open my case back just to look at my movement for no reason. My watch has a super low serial number though. Only 72. Which I found to be weird since I just got it last month. That would be awesome if it was a top grade movement by luck


----------



## kentlinardi (Dec 25, 2013)

kamonjj said:


> I'm glad this thread was bumped. I don't want to open my case back just to look at my movement for no reason. My watch has a super low serial number though. Only 72. Which I found to be weird since I just got it last month. That would be awesome if it was a top grade movement by luck


Wow, mine is 71 and I got it around a month ago too!


----------



## mutemode (Feb 24, 2010)

Is the serial number the four-digit number following the model number on the caseback (e.g., DA44.xxxx)?


----------



## kentlinardi (Dec 25, 2013)

mutemode said:


> Is the serial number the four-digit number following the model number on the caseback (e.g., DA44.xxxx)?


As far as I know, yes.


----------



## mutemode (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Jun Cruz (May 5, 2014)

I guess only Damasko can confirm what movement was used in your watch. I have #20 DA45 and it uses the same ETA movement as the DA36, will it follow that a top grade movement was used?


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

When I ordered my DA373 a few weeks ago I askeed about movement modifications and Isabelle said that there were no modifications done to the ETA movement. Hence I think that the rotor would not have been replaced either.
I don't know the grade of the movement. I have serial number 0028, very low, but the DA373 and variants are only introduced in 2013 if I remember well, so most likely it will not have a TOP grade movement.
In any case, a great watch for both daily wear and for dressed occasions as well.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

This makes me appreciate Stowa's approach--the movement and grade are disclosed clearly up front, along with any options to upgrade for a price. I've read a few threads where people were wondering if their Sinn or Damasko had a Top grade movement vs. a lesser grade or an ETA vs. Sellita. Sometimes the answer from the company is, "we don't know what movement your watch will have--some have A and some have B." That just makes no sense to me as a customer.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

flyingpicasso said:


> This makes me appreciate Stowa's approach--the movement and grade are disclosed clearly up front, along with any options to upgrade for a price. I've read a few threads where people were wondering if their Sinn or Damasko had a Top grade movement vs. a lesser grade or an ETA vs. Sellita. Sometimes the answer from the company is, "we don't know what movement your watch will have--some have A and some have B." That just makes no sense to me as a customer.


That's what turns me off of Christopher ward. At least all Damaskos have ETAs or their in house. No sellitas. It's just a matter of what grade. I will say this, even if mine is a base eta, I'm +10 seconds in 31 days. It really doesn't get much better than that. I haven't owned any watch with an automatic movement that was this accurate. Usually at +5 per day I am a happy camper. This +.32 secs a day. 1/3 of a second fast per day is amazing to me no matter the grade or brand or movement or whatever


----------



## Jun Cruz (May 5, 2014)

How long does it usually take for a new watch movement to break in or settle?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

kamonjj said:


> I'm glad this thread was bumped. I don't want to open my case back just to look at my movement for no reason. My watch has a super low serial number though. Only 72. Which I found to be weird since I just got it last month. That would be awesome if it was a top grade movement by luck


Each model has a separate set of serial numbers for that model
number inscribed in the case back.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## AdamB (Apr 2, 2006)

Interesting thread...I have a three week old DA36 which is running +10secs a day, which my supplier has said will settle after 3 months! Wish I'd bought the watch in June, it would be accurate by now


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

AdamB said:


> Interesting thread...I have a three week old DA36 which is running +10secs a day, which my supplier has said will settle after 3 months! Wish I'd bought the watch in June, it would be accurate by now


Meanwhile you might have the watch demagnetized to see if the timing changes.
Packages could encounter a strong magnetic field in shipping.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## AdamB (Apr 2, 2006)

rationaltime said:


> Meanwhile you might have the watch demagnetized to see if the timing changes.
> Packages could encounter a strong magnetic field in shipping.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Thank you..I shall try and get that done. It does seem laughable that someone would suggest 3 months before a watch settles in, how do all the multitude of COSC watches run so accurately out of the box?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi,

I do not think that your Damasko got magnetized since the Damasko watches have an inner anti-magnetic cage, anti-magnetic to 80.000 A/m or 100 mT, the chance to get magnetized is little. + 10 sec/day isn't that bad. Not COSC but within the range. Maybe you should try to get the watch into another position at night.

Usually the balance of a watch tends to run faster or slower in different positions (dial up/down, crown left/right or up/down). I.e.: In the position dial up the axle of the balance runs only on the jewel, which has the least friction. The amplitude of the balance gets higher, the watch runs slower.
So my advice would be to try this first. Should not be a big deal to get it regulated if necessary. A skilled watchmaker should get it run better.

Figures of DA 36 in the regulating process


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Like Mike said I highly doubt your watch was magnetized due to the antimagnetic casing. Not to mention 10 second a day is well within the standards of even a top grade ETA movement. Above the average but not outside the maximum variance. Also I do agree that the watch will settle. It may takes 4 weeks or 3 months but all watches need a little bit of time to settle. In regards to the COSC comment well a watch tested to run more accurately will have a less noticeable period of settling because even while it's settling it is bound to be reasonably accurate. I can tell you once my DA36 got settled in now I'm seeing an average of 1-1.5 seconds gain a day and I had days of 6-9 seconds gained when it first arrived. The same goes for my Nomos as well, there has been a significant improvement in accuracy since it's arrival and that came from Glashutte to the US just days before I got it.


----------



## AdamB (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank you both...I do normally wear it at night, but I will try it on the bedside table tonight, I assume dial up to slow it down?

I love the watch by the way, the clarity of the dial is amazing!


----------

